# [GIVEAWAY] Enter to win the latest NAVI!



## VOOPOO (16/12/19)

[GIVEAWAY] Enter to win the latest NAVI!





Seize the change to TEST THE NEW NAVI MOD POD for FREE,
It adopts innovative triple airflow system, perfect for flavor chasers!
.
To enter:
1. Comment with your thoughts on NAVI
2. @ your friend who you would like to share this post
.
Note: You must be at legal age to enter
2 testers will draw on Dec. 18th
(Winners need to provide your shipping info (name;tel;add) within 24 hours after the winner annoucement.
More info:NAVI Mod Pod - VOOPOO VAPE Spark Your Moments

Winner update!!
Congrats on
*@Puff the Magic Dragon*
*@*[B][SIZE=6]La_Navidad[B][/B][/SIZE][/B]*
*
Pls DM me with your shipping info (Tel, Name, Add) within 24 hours or your prize will be expired.
Thanks!

Thank you all for participation!!
We will hold more giveaways to reward you in the future!
Pls keep in touch with us!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## La_Navidad (16/12/19)

VOOPOO said:


> 1. Comment with your thoughts on NAVI


NAVI looks awesome! I love those colors and design, but most of all - Gene AI chip (as always perfect) and PnP coils with RBA support. VOOPOO made my new favorite POD system, well done! I really hope I could try it and make a nice review!



VOOPOO said:


> 2. @ your friend who you would like to share this post


@dunskoy
thanks for the chance, @VOOPOO

P.S. It almost matches with my nickname - NAVIdad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Largo (16/12/19)

I lked the innovations in the airflow control.
A '*Triple Airflow System*' it must be tried!
@DanTheMan

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spongebob (16/12/19)

1. Navi looks the bomb and i think will even dethrone my pasito 
2. @Room Fogger 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RagnarLodbrok (16/12/19)

The resin side panels look gorgeous. Every new device from VOOPOO is perfect. Triple airflow - it's a win!

I don't have any, so let it be @VOOPOO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (16/12/19)

Great design!
@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alpharius40k (16/12/19)

Side panels and design are astonishing! Curious about that new airflow system, I should give it a try.
@La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (17/12/19)

It has everything I would want in a pod system, option to switch between auto draw and manual, gene chip, mesh coils and compatibility with a PNP-RBA coil. 
@MrGSmokeFree @Puff the Magic Dragon @Moerse Rooikat @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/12/19)

I like the fact that it is compatible with all PnP coils and that it has a large colour screen which you never get on other pod systems.

@Shatte @Skillie@23 @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## dunskoy (17/12/19)

VOOPOO said:


> Comment with your thoughts on NAVI


NAVI is a very interesting Mod Pod. I was very interested in the innovation of independent airway, I would like to try.
I always liked VOOPOO products, I use REX mod almost every day.


VOOPOO said:


> @ your friend who you would like to share this post


@La_Navidad


----------



## JaroslavSekac (17/12/19)

Very beautiful pod kit. Lattice Red color is what I want, as I dreamed to try VooPoo to vape.
@RagnarLodbrok


----------



## Resistance (17/12/19)

Good looking pod system with nice colours to choose from.
It also packs awesome features that's a first for pod mods.
@hot.chillie35 
@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skillie@23 (18/12/19)

Awesome looking pod
@DieBaardBek @KZOR


----------



## einad5 (18/12/19)

I like the look. A nice simple design. @Pho3niX90

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/12/19)

Like the airflow control
@Jai Haze

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Golden Milestone (18/12/19)

NAVI looks like stratched Nano, and it is cool, because I like DRAG series. It is like an advanced version and something makes me think that NAVI will be even more great. Willing to test it.
@Rooibaard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (18/12/19)

Like the colours, screen and design.

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dunskoy (18/12/19)

Congratulations winners!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/12/19)

Congrats 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@La_Navidad 
Nice comp @VOOPOO thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/12/19)

congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon and @La_Navidad

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## La_Navidad (18/12/19)

Thank you guys! And big thanks to @VOOPOO for this contest, DM'ed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/19)

Wow. This is great. No one has ever trusted me to test anything. 

Thanks to Voopoo for giving us another fantastic giveaway.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (19/12/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Wow. This is great. No one has ever trusted me to test anything.
> 
> Thanks to Voopoo for giving us another fantastic giveaway.


We trust you!


----------



## La_Navidad (24/12/19)

I've just got my Xmas Vapemail with NAVI. Wow, it is gorgeous!
Still need some time to play with it and test - then I'll make a full review.
Thanks @VOOPOO one more time and Merry Xmas to everybody

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

